# CCC West Runton



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We am think of going to the CCC site at West Runton.

I see from Google here that it is on the edge of some woods.

Does anybody know if you can go cycling or walking in the woods. Also how easy is it to walk or cycle to the coast?

Thanks for any information

Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Walking and cycling in the woods is fine. Very pleasant, and there is a nice circular walk returning via the railway station, which is right next door to the site.

The road outside the site is narrow and much of the traffic seems to be practicing for the next Grand Prix, so cycle at your peril.

Don't know how far it is to the coast - sorry.

There's a very good caravan and motorhome accessory shop at the top of the road, just where you turn off the main road toward the site. I think it may be a "Discover" branch, but can't remember. It's good, whatever it's called, but watch out for the height barrier if you take the truck. Park just inside the gate and there is no barrier.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We've had odd weekends at the CC site further down towards the coast, & at a small independent site on the A148. Lovely area for walking - lots of tracks through the woods - & we go along the coast to Sheringham etc (for ideas, see http://www.countrysideaccess.norfolk.gov.uk/walk.aspx?id=59 ). Depends how far you're used to walking, of course. Can be steep coming back up. Yes, even in Norfolk.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't been Derek, we keep meaning to but never do,I must try it this year.
This site might give you a bit of extra info.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=3575


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Good walks to Sheringham and Cromer, mainly on footpaths. The golf course is very near to the site and used to do meals. The sea is an easy walk away.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...make sure you approach via the A148, turn left or right depending on approach at the Centurion Pub. The site approach track is a bridleway, part of the N Norfolk coastal path. This leads onto the site entrance and walks from the site go towards East Runton and West Runton. The beach can be acessed easily at West Runton via Beach Road and parking is accessible for any length or height vehicle. Nice place to visit is Sheringham Park, NT property which in May contains the largest named collection of Rhododendrons in the UK, good walking and sited on the A148 towards Holt. Cycling is a bit hilly around this area in places (Cromer/Holt Ridge) due to deposits from the glacial period. The road from West Runton to the site is narrow and not very MH friendly, much better to go via A148 and Sheringham Pretty corner (good walks, country park).
Any more than that PM me.
Hope this is of assistance.
Malc


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Smashing site. Bit expensive if not a member. In the high season there is a newspaper seller who drops into the site each morning and each evening a fish and chip van does the rounds. East Runton village is about half a mile away, nice pub plus beach walk etc. Also Cromer is around a mile walk from the site. One of our favorite Norfolk camps.

Nick.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Think we will give it a whirl.

Derek


----------

